# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Gestion du son?

## garheb

Bonjour  tous,

Je recherche un logiciel permettant de grer le son en sortie, en dcibel. Le problme: Lorsque je regarde un fichier vido je rgle le son selon le dbut de celui-ci. Seulement, le volume change normment, notamment dans un film o certaines scnes ont un norme volume, ce qui fait que je dois baisser le son pour la scne, et le rehausser aprs celle-ci.

Existe t-il un logiciel capable de limiter la nuisance sonore en sortie? Du genre: Pas plus de x dbs.

J'ai cherch mais rien trouv de probant.

Merci par avance.

----------


## Invit

Il y a des gestionnaires de carte son qui disposent d'outil de compression / limiteur. Cherche dans ce genre de chose, a sappelle comme a dans le milieu du son.

Pour ce qui est de grer des dcibels, vu que ton ordinateur est sourd, il n'a aucune ide du volume sonore en sortie, il a vraisemblablement juste une banale sortie ligne et aprs tu entres dans un ampli qui est indpendant de la machine.

----------


## garheb

Merci je vais tester a.

----------

